# We should all be sympathetic to our riders' (often) low economic status.



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.

Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Community service
.... isn't that a sentence for a crime


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

On a serious note, driving Uber has made me want to get involved with a local homeless youth charity if I can.

I keep my non-profit interests off the clock.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

love when someone whos been in it for a hot second says dumb shit like this


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


Oh wait, you're serious?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

If someone has the means to pay my po ass for a ride, why would I assume they’re any worse off than me?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> If someone has the means to pay my po ass for a ride, why would I assume they're any worse off than me?


Do they get a free cookie from subway.... exactly you should feel terrible


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


No it's not worth it. if they are broke take a bus. I'm running a business not a charity. If I can't afford something I don't buy it... I'd love to eat at the steak house nightly but I get Wendy's cuz I can afford it...

Can't afford Uber stop taking Uber. I just saved you money. Your welcome.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bus still cheaper...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

um, didn't you just post you only take pings are a certain rating? Think that might exclude some of the population you talking about. Just saying.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> If someone has the means to pay my po ass for a ride, why would I assume they're any worse off than me?


Unlike you, they do not claim to rape anyones' dead mother.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

$1 tip... Thats all it takes


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Dekero said:


> No it's not worth it. if they are broke take a bus. I'm running a business not a charity. If I can't afford something I don't buy it... I'd love to eat at the steak house nightly but I get Wendy's cuz I can afford it...
> 
> Can't afford Uber stop taking Uber. I just saved you money. Your welcome.


You are a terrible person (a Trump supporter?) You want poor people to take public transportation. You are awful, terrible.



TCar said:


> $1 tip... Thats all it takes


How dare you??? Uber advertises that no tips are required.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> You are a terrible person (a Trump supporter?) You want poor people to take public transportation. You are awful, terrible.
> 
> 
> How dare you??? Uber advertises that no tips are required.


Beyond supporter... I voted for him, and will again.... And partied the day the last idiot who got 8 years to do anything was ousted.. next argument..


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


 That's why God gave everybody two legs. A lot of people are just plain lazy. there's no reason for a lot of these short rides people can simply walk.
Hell back in my day we used to walk 10 miles to school one way.&#128546;


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> That's why God gave everybody two legs. A lot of people are just plain lazy. there's no reason for a lot of these short rides people can simply walk.
> Hell back in my day we used to walk 10 miles to school one way.&#128546;


That's the sprit! Now, let's all drive Uber, make those short drives, and NEVER complain about non-tippers!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Hell back in my day we used to walk 10 miles to school one way


and unicorns fly during full moons.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

SHalester said:


> and unicorns fly during full moons.


You are the dude who honors and appreciates non-tippers.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> You are the dude who honors and appreciates non-tippers.


Honors and appreciates? Nah, I simply don't obsess over them. they come, great. They don't, no big deal. I don't whine and cry or vent. They come it is like xmas morning. If they don't, move on to the next pax. Service is the same no matter. Those things I have said here.

I've also said as a pax I tip 100% of my drivers.

Next.

oh, an yes I'm a dude. That you got correct.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Honors and appreciates? Nah, I simply don't obsess over them. they come, great. They don't, no big deal. I don't whine and cry or vent. They come it is like xmas morning. If they don't, move on to the next pax. Service is the same no matter. Those things I have said here.
> 
> I've also said as a pax I tip 100% of my drivers.
> 
> ...


Oh god, I fell asleep halfway through your post.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Oh god, I fell asleep halfway through your post


great, than no more posts from you ASSuming things not in evidence. May you get a tip tomorrow.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> You are a terrible person (a Trump supporter?)


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

No you shouldn’t. These are the paxholes who screw is over the most,


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't think most of my passengers are poor. Some are. But not most. I pick up and drop off in ritzy neighborhoods all the time.


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

Is anyone else here in a position where they’re just ridesharing for “fun” income on top of a job they’re already comfortable with?

sometimes it’s a weird feeling knowing that you’re probably making more money than most of the passengers you drive and conversation can get awkward when riders don’t expect drivers to have a fairly involved and high-responsibility dayjob to go to in the morning.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

marktwothousand said:


> Is anyone else here in a position where they're just ridesharing for "fun" income on top of an already well-paying job?
> 
> sometimes it's a weird feeling knowing that you're probably making more money than most of the passengers you drive and conversation can get awkward when riders don't expect that you have a fairly involved and high-responsibility dayjob to go to in the morning.


Many of the passengers I've talked to assume I'm retired.


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Many of the passengers I've talked to assume I'm retired.


Are you actually retired?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> Indeed, he has. Interestingly, "winners" tend to be Trump supporters. Whiners and losers are not.


Sigh
... liberals


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

marktwothousand said:


> Is anyone else here in a position where they're just ridesharing for "fun" income on top of a job they're already comfortable with?
> 
> sometimes it's a weird feeling knowing that you're probably making more money than most of the passengers you drive and conversation can get awkward when riders don't expect drivers to have a fairly involved and high-responsibility dayjob to go to in the morning.


Most ppl assume I have a regular day job and ask me what it is.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

marktwothousand said:


> Are you actually retired?


No. I take care of my elderly mother.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Coachman said:


> No. I take care of my elderly mother.


Godspeed.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Unlike you, they do not claim to rape anyones' dead mother.


Uh, she consented. In fact she was the aggressor. Mmm... what a hell cat! Tore my shirt and everything...

Just put me on ignore. I only took you off just now to see your latest racist comment. Back you go. Good to know my bs can get so deep under your skin.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Dara greatly appreciates your community service attitude.


HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


I see that a lot but also see responsible people with money, getting picked up from bars, taken to parties and concerts because they don't want to drink and drive and they have the cash. The people with money never screw you but the people without money often set their drop off location the same as the pick up location so they kind of get a cheap ride. They play the fool like it was a mistake. I live in Southern Cali so things might be a bit different. When I turn on my apps I go almost non stop. No waiting or driving around. Have my go to town 30 minutes away, not much traffic and not many drivers. Many of the busy towns I can't take it. The traffic is so bad and they are not major cities.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?














1.5xorbust said:


> Dara greatly appreciates your community service attitude.


She is Dara.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


If the local government wants to subsidize these rides by throwing in a couple of extra buck$ I'm all in. Why do you think that struggling rideshare drivers should shoulder this burden?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> You are a terrible person (a Trump supporter?) You want poor people to take public transportation. You are awful, terrible.
> 
> 
> How dare you??? Uber advertises that no tips are required.


No they don't... Wow..... Well ignorance is bliss I guess ..


----------



## Fruber7 (Oct 18, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


Agreed. Many spend $15 to $20 each way for their minimum wage job. I get it. But on the other hand I'd like to get a few dozen eggs to visit the $600 K homes where pax picked up or dropped off and no tip.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang:


I don't belong to no gang, homie. :coolio:


HonkyTonk said:


> People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. Let's be understanding.


Tax dollars are being spent (wasted) subsidizing city buses. Your problem has already been resolved. &#129299;


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Honky if you want to make a good troll thread you have to go a little more subtle. Like it has to sound plausible.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Fruber7 said:


> Agreed. Many spend $15 to $20 each way for their minimum wage job. I get it. But on the other hand I'd like to get a few dozen eggs to visit the $600 K homes where pax picked up or dropped off and no tip.


They often can't afford their homes either! &#127969;

Don't go to a bar if you can't afford to tip the bartender. Don't take rideshare if you can't tip $1-5 on a safe and convenient ride.

It's a "pay what you want" system but if you always want to tip $0, you are voting relatively cheap and convenient rides out of existence. It's not like rates are going to go back up to make up for the lack of tips - that would also end Uber's model of rideshare.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Uh, she consented. In fact she was the aggressor. Mmm... what a hell cat! Tore my shirt and everything...
> 
> Just put me on ignore. I only took you off just now to see your latest racist comment. Back you go. Good to know my bs can get so deep under your skin.


Foul, evil cretin.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


You drive Lyft right? The community/society was the tell.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


Most of them in bad shape. 70-80% of x riders live paycheck to paycheck.
Part of the problem is that they spend too much $$$ on U/l. Many spend 800-1000$ a month on U/l. 
You should not expect a tip from a daily rider.&#128077;



mbd said:


> Most of them in bad shape. 70-80% of x riders live paycheck to paycheck.
> Part of the problem is that they spend too much $$$ on U/l. Many spend 800-1000$ a month on U/l.
> You should not expect a tip from a daily rider.&#128077;


Riders who make good $$$, don't have too much in savings either. I had a mgr who made 200,000$ a year but broke. He did have a slight poker gambling issue on the side &#128513;
Divorced, child support and slight gambling issue can make you go broke.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

mbd said:


> Most of them in bad shape. 70-80% of x riders live paycheck to paycheck.
> Part of the problem is that they spend too much $$$ on U/l. Many spend 800-1000$ a month on U/l.
> You should not expect a tip from a daily rider.&#128077;


My new thing is I don't count on tips since people often don't, but I do _expect_ tips. I don't make excuses for people who can't "afford" it, because 90% of the time I am the best rideshare ride someone is going to get in a given week, and I deserve to be paid more. I won't always get what I deserve but I earn it everyday. I won't be doing UberX forever but I am doing it well.

My tips are going way up now that people see me as not just a friendly service provider and a safe driver, but also as a credible, capable and smart person who is serious about making the life I want to make (not a rideshare life, critics). 20%+ of gross was tips the last couple of weeks.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


The greater majority of pax's that I get are well off, they're just cheap bastards.



HonkyTonk said:


> You are a terrible person (a Trump supporter?) You want poor people to take public transportation. You are awful, terrible.
> 
> 
> How dare you??? Uber advertises that no tips are required.


I use to believe the same as you do, but when I see a supposedly poor person buying an ounce of weed and then complain about Uber being too much that pisses me off.
I have given plenty of free rides to those who are really broke, but I've learned the hard way that some of these same people aren't broke, they just exploit the kindness of others.


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

Fruber7 said:


> Agreed. Many spend $15 to $20 each way for their minimum wage job. I get it. But on the other hand I'd like to get a few dozen eggs to visit the $600 K homes where pax picked up or dropped off and no tip.


They are not rich enough. I never do food anymore but did postmates for a bit to test it out. It's great but then you get the 40 minute wait for the food. The people ordering in the town I was doing it ordered expensive health shakes and crap like that. I was getting more in tips then the fee from dropping off the food but after so many times of a long wait I just could not take it anymore. My best experience with postmates was going to office depot to pick up an ink cartridge for some guy and office Depot did not even accept the postmates card! Morons! That was a good 40 minute waste of time.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> View attachment 378885


I like what you did here to 
get djt's hands and weiner
to be as big as Obama's


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


K, this is a trick question, right? &#129300;


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

if you cant afford a car something a 16 year old can hustle for in 3 months you cant afford a chauffer or private driver

its 10-15$ per day for a decent vehicle

if you have multiple duis, license suspended Im also not interested in sharing oxygen only interested in biz travelleres that understand tipping and appreciate the service i offer

i am not interested at all in "adults" that dont own a car & apparently no friends, family, or coworkers to give them rides for gas money or lunch or whatever & have to resort to an app apparently they burned all their other bridges to bum rides

support people you know if youre working with them you know what they make im sure everyone there would like an extra 10 after they punch out or lunch the next day, dont they have corckboards in the break room anymore for simple shat like this?

is there really an entire generation that cant figure out how to travel 0-5 miles without internet, cell phone, apps....? cant even hunt & gather 20 minutes a week at an air conditioned big box that they need their pringles & tp for their bungholes delivered? if you live in an apartment & dont own property guess what you cant afford a personal assistant or errand boy either

common core rejects

if you work at a mcjob walk, bus, save up & better yourself because youll never lift yourself out a whole spending 2+ of your 8 hour shift paying a chauferre to get there & back

walking 20min to an hour wont kill ya, throw the headphones in boom 1 ride a day & i saved ya $300+ a month my bad yall dont tip on those tiers $240+ a month


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


Sorry, but this is what public transportation and/or bicycles are for.
I don't expect tips from anyone and especially from folks working jobs that still pay barely enough to live.
But those folks don't have the net pay we end up with after our expenses.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> if you cant afford a car something a 16 year old can hustle for in 3 months you cant afford a chauffer or private driver
> 
> its 10-15$ per day for a decent vehicle
> 
> ...


 Some people have just figured out that taking a Rideshare 5 miles or less is cheaper than owning a second car. They are not lazy,broke or stupid. What I think we are angry about is the fact Rideshare doesn't charge these customers the true cost of that ride.You can't blame the customer for grabbing a good deal when they see one.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I'd say a good 99% of the passengers I take are far from broke, or at least don't appear broke. But then I am very careful about where I drive.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Some people have just figured out that taking a Rideshare 5 miles or less is cheaper than owning a second car. They are not lazy,broke or stupid. What I think we are angry about is the fact Rideshare doesn't charge these customers the true cost of that ride.You can't blame the customer for grabbing a good deal when they see one.


im not angry i cancel most of those rides my average ride is over $50 after 5000 trips & 5 years, out of those trips maybe 200 were less than 10 miles at .60 a mile i have maybe 5 rides, when it was .90 i did maybe 20, when it was 1.10 maybe 100, & the rest were 1.20-185+, im mostly xl only

4+ years ago i didnt blame them we didnt have the bus crowd, and if they dont tip which on x or short rides they rarely do so they know exactly what theyre doing using an app to steal from a stranger

stop effing calling it "share" never was never will be calling it that s fraud in itself to skirt labor laws

im not lazy broke or stupid either if i pull up and see its less than 10 miles its cancel drive right by should of answered my pretext now youre waiting 10+ more minutes

riders that dont tip
drivers that complete $3-8gross trips
uber lyft

are all my enemy period they do nothing but attempt to rob & steal from me thos is not a job or a game, its war & to insure i suceed i need to avoid my enemies & pay no attention to anything they say or do as theyre against my best interests as an independent contractor

its not a good deal its illegal & predatory


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> You are a terrible person (a Trump supporter?) You want poor people to take public transportation. You are awful, terrible.
> 
> 
> How dare you??? Uber advertises that no tips are required.


Wrong.

https://www.uber.com/us/en/ride/how-it-works/tips/


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


*yawn*


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> if you cant afford a car something a 16 year old can hustle for in 3 months you cant afford a chauffer or private driver
> 
> its 10-15$ per day for a decent vehicle
> 
> ...


What about:

- People who drive all the time who need a ride from the car repair place.
- Professionals who need help with a single commute leg because their pickup fell through.
- Hard working people whose car won't start one morning but have a job to get to.
- Decent people who can drive but choose not to because they plan to drink.
- Public transit commuters who need a quick ride to not get rained on during transit delays.

I drive some of these people. I have been some of these people. I tip, and these people usually do as well, at least in my experience. I am glad rideshare exists in some form.

By the way, I used to walk miles for commuting instead of taking transit or driving. It was healthy and I got to know my city better. It was viable in my city but it isn't viable for everyone. Some cities are seriously not walkable enough for people to easily commute by foot, especially if they don't want to spend two hours a day walking in the heat.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> What about:
> 
> - People who drive all the time who need a ride from the car repair place.
> - Professionals who need help with a single commute leg because their pickup fell through.
> ...


they all can call a cab, pay a friend family co worker neighbor or use uber lyft long as they tip and labor made a legal wage not use an app to steal from a stranger cuz you can

cabs arent meant to be taken daily to work lmao

no ones talking about walking 2 hours but if you cant walk 30-60 minutes to your job and it pays less than $20 an hour chances are you cant afford the service or to tip, i suggest a bike or buss pass

i lived in 4 cities all with populations in the top 30 only 1 had good public transportation eitherway i had plenty of options to get places its called least a $10 bill lmao oh wait uber lyfts $8 gotta save that $2

but silly me ive pretty much owned a car since i was 16 and have actual friends i can support instead of a scamming company, the handful of times the car was down or in the shop had no issues walking 45 minutes to work till i found a coworker who worked near by who gave me rides for lunch everyday we worked the same day, had no problem walking an hour to the repair shop who even offers rides, lived in vegas 8 years soent everyday walking least 5 miles on the strip in the heat hopping buses cuz public transpo is actually great there while my car stayed in garage months at a time

real adults own cars always will, will a woman even look at you without one lol? like i said had 1 since 16 maybe the new generation of women want men that cant even afford a scooter or manage a car lmao half this generation cant even figure out what gender they are geez

you call em decent we called em designated drivers but apparently everyone they hang out with xant resist not drinking for a night to insure your whole team has someone looking out for them & a "decent" person would use a service that pays a legal wage and or tip, not throw up or give you a 1star because they couldnt drink in your car or spent all night tipping on 5000% marked up drinks to try and bang the waitress or some stranger so you need a ride credit & to stiff me because youre an irresponsible loser trying to get over

eitherway i dont care what an "adults" situation is i need least $10 gross or im cancelling because im not a child & theres a 90% chance they not tipping, airport xl onlys tip, walmarts or going to work dont simple math, i wouldnt share oxygen with anyone in the real world who doesnt tip for human delivery def not sharing it with strangers cuz an app tries to get me to like im an idiot

i got 5 on it was in the early 90s before the weed song came out & it meant gas money to ride "shotgun" & i got 100% of it, you were prob right next to me & we were prob going to the same place lol, paid for 2 40s of ol gold and a pack of black n milds / pack of newports, or a couple fifths of wild irish rose or ,a jug of carlos rossi haha not 1 mcchicken, uber lyft paying these idiots $4 gross 30 years later










stop calling it effing ride "share" it is not never was its fraud & your perpetuating it


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Rideshare is a really useful shorthand for describing app-based on-demand pseudo-taxis. It is a misguided term but it’s the one that many people understand.

Tipping is necessary because the pay rates are poor. If the rides cost what they should, fewer people would use it, and drivers wouldn’t be subject to a “pay what you want” system that rewards cheapness. I agree that cheap passengers should start paying more, but how would that even work without killing demand on the platform? Paying drivers more might also have the unintended consequence of increasing saturation, which would also harm driver income. You can’t pay people more without artificially limiting the number of drivers on the road.

To this day, taxis are usually less convenient than the apps. “Just call a taxi” in my city is the same as saying “get where you are going later than you need at a higher cost”. I am in the 42nd largest city in the US and the only form of public transit is a bus. Many locations are entirely unreachable in my town by public transit. Fortunately, cycling infrastructure is improving. At this moment, my growing town absolutely needs Uber to function.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


Have you tried to order an Uber lately? Good luck being poor and paying for that haha


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Have you tried to order an Uber lately? Good luck being poor and paying for that haha


Everything is more expensive when you are poor. Transportation costs, check cashing interest, coin op laundry, food, wage garnishing, debt interest, healthcare, waiting times. Rideshare drivers of all people should get this. It doesn't affect how I do the job or what I think the price for private transit should be.

I have sympathy but that is why I am a socialist. Sympathy for the unfortunate and downtrodden has no impact on my bottom line. The ride costs what it costs and really it should cost a little bit more for what people are getting.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Not everyone rides U/L because they are broke. For instance, some people work for businesses who have a plan with U/L that covers their business trips.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Seriously? If you're taking an Uber you have money. now if you're taking public transportation on a subsidized bus pass, you don't have money.

This is about the silliest thing I have ever read on this forum. If you take Uber you don't have money that is nothing but pure stupidity in ridiculousnes.

If anything it just says that your cheap-ass clucker mother.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Rideshare is a really useful shorthand for describing app-based on-demand pseudo-taxis. It is a misguided term but it's the one that many people understand.
> 
> Tipping is necessary because the pay rates are poor. If the rides cost what they should, fewer people would use it, and drivers wouldn't be subject to a "pay what you want" system that rewards cheapness. I agree that cheap passengers should start paying more, but how would that even work without killing demand on the platform? Paying drivers more might also have the unintended consequence of increasing saturation, which would also harm driver income. You can't pay people more without artificially limiting the number of drivers on the road.
> 
> To this day, taxis are usually less convenient than the apps. "Just call a taxi" in my city is the same as saying "get where you are going later than you need at a higher cost". I am in the 42nd largest city in the US and the only form of public transit is a bus. Many locations are entirely unreachable in my town by public transit. Fortunately, cycling infrastructure is improving. At this moment, my growing town absolutely needs Uber to function.


you mean your city needs slave labor & to exploit elderly peopl & immigrants to function?

funny never realized chauffeur was a human right? i know legal wages actually ARE though its article 23 of human rights & 13th amendment of constitution if you need to look up


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

No, I don’t have sympathy. Uber and Lyft don’t have enough sympathy to pay their drivers better, I won’t have sympathy for someone whose broke and uses their services. If they’re broke, they can walk the mile home from walmart after they shop, just like I did when I was more poor than I am now. The poor have options called the bus, or the light rail. Rideshare is a luxury that they don’t need.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> you mean your city needs slave labor & to exploit elderly peopl & immigrants to function?
> 
> funny never realized chauffeur was a human right? i know legal wages actually ARE though its article 23 of human rights & 13th amendment of constitution if you need to look up


Look I can earn a "legal wage" here and anyone who doesn't really shouldn't be putting themselves through it. If you think it is slave labor, call your congressperson or organize a movement to get people to stop taking rideshare. If you still use it as a driver for some reason, start declining rides - that is your right as an independent contractor.

There are serious labor issues with "rideshare", but not everyone using the service is underpaying and not everyone who drives is being exploited.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Look I can earn a "legal wage" here and anyone who doesn't really shouldn't be putting themselves through it. If you think it is slave labor, call your congressperson or organize a movement to get people to stop taking rideshare. If you still use it as a driver for some reason, start declining rides - that is your right as an independent contractor.
> 
> There are serious labor issues with "rideshare", but not everyone using the service is underpaying and not everyone who drives is being exploited.


its not ride "share" you are perpetuating their FRAUD by using that term

96% fail by design

every few months i do send the labor department, puc, local pd & file a human trafficking report and keep the anonymous report #

congressman lmao uh they get part of the uber lyft human trafficking rings skim duh why you think theyre allowed to operate

congratulation on your success im here to speak for the 96% who fail because duh illegal wages

everyone getting .60 per miles & $3-8 gross on rides IS underpaid & exploited unless you learned math via common core

i do ignore or cancel 90+% of the human trafficking attempts im sent in the form of blank contracs trying to defraud me into providing free labor have for over 4 years, guess what some idiot or desperate math flunkie from farther away ends up servicing it evenetually & they obviosuly have no choice but to take it out of fear of being fired so theyll work for $3 an hour till they fail by design cuz duh its better than zero

thats why actual humans stood up & died for labor laws and min wages were instituted duh


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


I take Ubers, I am not poor. Lumping people into a category is called what?


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Everything is more expensive when you are poor. Transportation costs, check cashing interest, coin op laundry, food, wage garnishing, debt interest, healthcare, waiting times. Rideshare drivers of all people should get this. It doesn't affect how I do the job or what I think the price for private transit should be.
> 
> I have sympathy but that is why I am a socialist. Sympathy for the unfortunate and downtrodden has no impact on my bottom line. The ride costs what it costs and really it should cost a little bit more for what people are getting.


Actually nothing is more expensive when your poor; cost isn't relative it's a numerical value whether that be a dollar value or a number of fingers or goats. Indeed half the stuff you named is related to being poor; Uber rides are expensive and broke people take public transportation, walk, scoot, skate or ride a bike. Again, cost is a numerical value and uber's are not for poor people; cost per mile is way to expensive when you compare with a bus and bike.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I like what you did here to
> get djt's hands and weiner
> to be as big as Obama's


Next on "Barry Blows Me"...


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

I agree with Honky Tonk. Many of my pax are young people working at fast food restaurants. Some college students some of the homes I pick them up at we wouldn't live in. I have respect the young people working to better themselves


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


9/10 troll op &#128077;


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Dekero said:


> No it's not worth it. if they are broke take a bus. I'm running a business not a charity. If I can't afford something I don't buy it... I'd love to eat at the steak house nightly but I get Wendy's cuz I can afford it...
> 
> Can't afford Uber stop taking Uber. I just saved you money. Your welcome.


Eating Wendy's?? Shit your rich! You seen the prices?? :thumbup: You MUST be killing it bro!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

flyntflossy10 said:


> love when someone whos been in it for a hot second says dumb shit like this


Great to see this attitude. That way I'll feel ZERO guilt when turning my app off, and keeping it off, in these lower income areas.

By far, the majority of problems, arguments, lower ratings and money losing trips come from those areas. However, really good to know some drivers will be servicing these neighborhoods.

Anxious to see if she continues to have this attitude after completing a few thousand trips.



HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


Nope, Uber as a charity is not worth it. Uber is strictly a supplemental income stream for me.

And I focus on upper income, country club type areas. App goes off, and stays off, in lower class, diverse neighborhoods.

Yes, I discriminate and you can guess my politics.

MAGA
USA



troothequalstroll said:


> its not ride "share" you are perpetuating their FRAUD by using that term
> 
> 96% fail by design
> 
> ...


Consider another country. Venezuela?



HonkyTonk said:


> You are a terrible person (a Trump supporter?) You want poor people to take public transportation. You are awful, terrible.
> 
> 
> How dare you??? Uber advertises that no tips are required.


Yes, folks who can't afford rideshare, can take public transportation. That's one reason they have it.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

[QUOTE="HonkyTonk, post: 5583868, member: 188213"

Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?
[/QUOTE]

"We perform a greater good for society. Isn't it worth it?"

It is worth it, and since I don't make any money after expense deduction I don't mind filing as a non profit. So U/L can file as not for profit then since we are performing for the greater society at no profit.

But if you and me do it not for profit, while U/L rack up stacks, then it's called slave labor, human trafficking, breach of international human rights and miss use of non profit money.

So which is it?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Everyone: @HonkyTonk is satirizing non-profit attitudes among some rideshare drivers. The whole discussion around sympathy for the poor is interesting, but fundamentally this is a joke about this forum's zeitgeist topic.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Seriously? If you're taking an Uber you have money. now if you're taking public transportation on a subsidized bus pass, you don't have money.
> 
> This is about the silliest thing I have ever read on this forum. If you take Uber you don't have money that is nothing but pure stupidity in ridiculousnes.
> 
> If anything it just says that your cheap-ass clucker mother.


I have money, so I don't take Uber. I take public transport or walk or bike, or make plans with friend/neighbor/family if really needed.

How do you think the Jews got rich! By spending money on private transport?

I guess to acquire and hold on to money, the ones who have it don't waist it on Uber and find more efficient low cost ways, like how others say they walk or bike. Rather save 500/800 a month and do some walking and biking and using Waze carpool, Bart. Rather invest in rental property and walk, than pay 800$ month to Uber

I am just being sarcastic in a way, I don't have money, if I did, no U/L for me, even airport shuttle is a great deal, why Uber. I would take a taxi before I take a Uber.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

I drive private livery, SUV and Black.
All of my customers have money.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Community service
> .... isn't that a sentence for a crime


Lyft " Community" IS A CRIME !



HonkyTonk said:


> You are a terrible person (a Trump supporter?) You want poor people to take public transportation. You are awful, terrible.
> 
> 
> How dare you??? Uber advertises that no tips are required.


LETS GIVE THEM FREE CARS !
to accompany free HEALTHCARE
FREE FOOD
FREE HOUSING
FREE COLLEGE
FREE CELLPHONES.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


we dont get to deduct expenses if deduct miles which is almost as much as we get paid


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GreatOrchid said:


> we dont get to deduct expenses if deduct miles which is almost as much as we get paid


More
In some markets


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Here is the real truth. We really don't care about the poor or lower income people. This is something WE do to make money. We do this to make as much as possible in the shortest amount of time possible so we don't have to do it 1 minute longer than necessary. PERIOD. I honestly don't give a shit if someone is poor. I care about me NOT being poor! I care about paying the bills. There isn't 1 person that puts others first anymore. I hate to say it, that includes me. Not a charity. Not a shelter. Just a guy out to make a buck just like the rest of you.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

@HonkyTonk w happened to your thread? If I try and read this at work Ill fall asleep and get fired.

&#128564;&#128564;&#128564;&#128564;


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

mch said:


> @HonkyTonk w happened to your thread? If I try and read this at work Ill fall asleep and get fired.
> 
> &#128564;&#128564;&#128564;&#128564;


I am sure the McDonald's you work at will understand.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> I am sure the McDonald's you work at will understand.


If you're the same guy I thought I read that does loan mods I'm in the same biz as you chief. I'm on the back end though. I mitigate the the timeline fees that pile up while you bozos are sitting on your thumbs taking 6 months to put loan mods together &#128514;

Do you want fries with that?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> @HonkyTonk w happened to your thread? If I try and read this at work Ill fall asleep and get fired.
> 
> &#128564;&#128564;&#128564;&#128564;


Instigator..


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Instigator..
> View attachment 379755


Me? Never&#128519;

...takes one to know one


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> Me? Never&#128519;
> 
> ...takes one to know one


&#128563; I wasn't even there when the instigation started ....

&#128099;


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


Ha. Hahahaha.

You obviously drive in Seattle.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

mch said:


> If you're the same guy I thought I read that does loan mods I'm in the same biz as you chief. I'm on the back end though. I mitigate the the timeline fees that pile up while you bozos are sitting on your thumbs taking 6 months to put loan mods together &#128514;
> 
> Do you want fries with that?


If you were in the business you would know that we have very tight deadlines or the CFPB would fine us. That's ok. Better not burn another batch of frys


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> If you were in the business you would know that we have very tight deadlines or the CFPB would fine us. That's ok. Better not burn another batch of frys


If I'm dropping baskets of fries, you're right next to me flipping burgers dude.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

mch said:


> If I'm dropping baskets of fries, you're right next to me flipping burgers dude.


No I am the guy at the counter judging your performance. I said crispy... NOT burnt! F


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


Is this post serious? If so let me tell you im not running a charity..hit the bus!


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> You are a terrible person (a Trump supporter?) You want poor people to take public transportation. You are awful, terrible.
> 
> 
> How dare you??? Uber advertises that no tips are required.


I was agreeing with you until this post.

First, UBER does NOT advertise No Tips. On the app, they even post tips suggestions.

Second, "Trump Supporters" are merely people who have a different opinion than you. Not evil, not horrible. You are a close minded bigot.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> I was agreeing with you until this post.
> 
> First, UBER does NOT advertise No Tips. On the app, they even post tips suggestions.
> 
> Second, "Trump Supporters" are merely people who have a different opinion than you. Not evil, not horrible. You are a close minded bigot.


yeah different like,from another planet different lol


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Short of extenuating circumstances I don't have much sympathy for the economic plight of most who complain of economic plight. I am a wealthy driver not because I am paid a lot, but because I don't spend outside of my means. People choose to live far from where they work, they choose to live alone and not to split the rent with others, they choose to splurge on expensive luxuries. I've got some regular passengers that I often take to the convenience store or to Starbucks. It is absurdly frequent how often these people tell me they don't have any money to pay for the ride but they'll pay me back later. They literally have no money to their name but those last few dollars they need for that alcohol that they desperately need right now. Money enters their wallet and pours out like water. Quite often they do pay me back, until they rack up such a large tab that I refuse to pick them up without cash up front or they simply disappear off the face of the earth once they realize that paying back their debt would cost them more in the short term than paying for a car service even if I'm cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Eating Wendy's?? Shit your rich! You seen the prices?? :thumbup: You MUST be killing it bro!


Nah bruh I rock the $5 special with the Wendy's app... Gets you a double combo for $5 bux!!! PRO TIP....LOL


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Sounds like your a baller bro. It's ok. I am sure you didn't get that way by driving goober!


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Eating Wendy's?? Shit your rich! You seen the prices?? :thumbup: You MUST be killing it bro!


Dude I got a spicy chicken deluxe samich and a chili the other day for 2 bucks. Coupon saved me $7


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


If I ain't eating, there aint no greater good for society!


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Dude I got a spicy chicken deluxe samich and a chili the other day for 2 bucks. Coupon saved me $7 :biggrin:


That is the WAY to do it! Fat man seal of approval bro! :thumbup:


----------



## RogerJS (Aug 5, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> You are a terrible person (a Trump supporter?) You want poor people to take public transportation. You are awful, terrible.
> 
> 
> How dare you??? Uber advertises that no tips are required.


Is this a joke???


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

RogerJS said:


> Is this a joke???


Probably not as joke. Just Nother bleeding heart


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Probably not as joke. Just Nother bleeding heart


Look at their posting history. It's a joke.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Ever pick up a "poor" person (ie, non-tipper) who reeks of weed?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Ever pick up a "poor" person (ie, non-tipper) who reeks of weed?


Yes! And a few who have tipped.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Look at their posting history. It's a joke.


Is it? 



waldowainthrop said:


> Yes! And a few who have tipped.


Did they share their weed?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Is it?
> 
> 
> Did they share their weed?


Man, you can't stop digging in. You can try to belittle me all day but that's just your deal.

No they didn't share their weed. They had already smoked it. I can't allow weed in my car because I live near a military base and often take service members back to post who would get in massive trouble if the rideshare car they drove into the base with had cannabis in it, and so would I.

Yes people try to tip me with cannabis because this is Colorado and I decline.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Man, you can't stop digging in. You can try to belittle me all day but that's just your deal.
> 
> No they didn't share their weed. They had already smoked it. I can't allow weed in my car because I live near a military base and often take service members back to post who would get in massive trouble if the rideshare car they drove into the base with had cannabis in it, and so would I.
> 
> Yes people try to tip me with cannabis because this is Colorado and I decline.


Bro it is SAD you believe I am belittling you. Most folks would ignore if it didnt apply. Did I hit a nerve? Do you actually believe your being a productive member of society? Best guess is you KNOW that your not AND not wanting to acknowledge it. Denial is a *****. Time to be a big boy. Just saying


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Here is the real truth. We really don't care about the poor or lower income people. This is something WE do to make money. We do this to make as much as possible in the shortest amount of time possible so we don't have to do it 1 minute longer than necessary. PERIOD. I honestly don't give a shit if someone is poor. I care about me NOT being poor! I care about paying the bills. There isn't 1 person that puts others first anymore. I hate to say it, that includes me. Not a charity. Not a shelter. Just a guy out to make a buck just like the rest of you.


Always thinking about yourself. Shame!



waldowainthrop said:


> Man, you can't stop digging in. You can try to belittle me all day but that's just your deal.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> Ever pick up a "poor" person (ie, non-tipper) who reeks of weed?


Yep. Not as much as I used to but what's the problem?

You're open minded about porn. Don't tell me you're uptight about a little grass?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I have common sense. There isnt 1 person from the democratic party that's worth a shit. I believe that everyone like you is looking for a handout. You all believe your entitled to just as good of a life as someone that works for it, earns it and actually deserves it. When you have done nothing.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Psssst


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 379927
> 
> Psssst


This is actually needed in another thread right now&#128514;


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

No sympathy for those who can’t afford to tip. We’re one step away from the same situation. I used to ride my bike or take the bus when I was dirt poor. It didn’t kill me and they can do the same.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> That's why God gave everybody two legs. A lot of people are just plain lazy. there's no reason for a lot of these short rides people can simply walk.
> Hell back in my day we used to walk 10 miles to school one way.&#128546;


Agreed. Heck, I walked 18 miles home from the airport to save money to pay for food for my wife and two kids a couple years back. Taking rides where I actually lose money does not feed the family, no matter how good the intentions are.



HonkyTonk said:


> Oh god, I fell asleep halfway through your post.


At least you are bluntly honest. 



Dekero said:


> No it's not worth it. if they are broke take a bus. I'm running a business not a charity. If I can't afford something I don't buy it... I'd love to eat at the steak house nightly but I get Wendy's cuz I can afford it...
> 
> Can't afford Uber stop taking Uber. I just saved you money. Your welcome.


Wait... you mean to say that if you cannot pay for something, that you just do not buy it? That's just crazy talk.  (I wish our school system would teach that rather than just telling students that they can take out a loan for college).



Dekero said:


> Beyond supporter... I voted for him, and will again.... And partied the day the last idiot who got 8 years to do anything was ousted.. next argument..


Ditto



marktwothousand said:


> Is anyone else here in a position where they're just ridesharing for "fun" income on top of a job they're already comfortable with?
> 
> sometimes it's a weird feeling knowing that you're probably making more money than most of the passengers you drive and conversation can get awkward when riders don't expect drivers to have a fairly involved and high-responsibility dayjob to go to in the morning.


In the recent past I was an auditor and was doing UE deliveries in the evenings. Though usually the conversation I had with the people I met doing those deliveries was descent. Once in a while it could be awkward, but that was more from me living outside of the U.S. for the last decade or two than anything else.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

OldUncleDave said:


> I was agreeing with you until this post.
> 
> First, UBER does NOT advertise No Tips. On the app, they even post tips suggestions.
> 
> Second, "Trump Supporters" are merely people who have a different opinion than you. Not evil, not horrible. You are a close minded bigot.


Trump supporters are gun toting racist, Trump represents hate and violence. Trump has exacerbated class warfare and uses the poor as scapegoats for propaganda.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke.


Nope. I give rides all the time to people I can tell are NOT broke. They take U/L because they don't want the hassle of driving, or they know they will be drinking at their destination, or because their car is in the shop, or a host of other reasons.

I frankly don't care. I get them from point A to point B safely and quickly and I usually get a tip. Life is good.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> That's the sprit! Now, let's all drive Uber, make those short drives, and NEVER complain about non-tippers!!


Yes, also like the short rides and don't expect tips. Appreciate when I do receive them, which is quite often.

However, DON'T tell us what type of rides to accept. Moreover, DON'T suggest where we should drive. We all have our preferred areas, hours and types of passengers'.

Finally, strongly support our President &#128077;. Don't like it? TOUGH LUCK

USA ALL THE WAY!


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


If you want to drive for peanuts, you can. Pretending everyone should drive for "deducting expenses" is pretentious and self-righteous.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DP HaHa of the Day...


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

As much as I agree with the narrative in general there is zero chance of me walking 18 miles instead of taking an Uber just because I can't afford a tip on top, let's be real here (in this hypothetical situation). As a pax I make sure the driver either gets a tip or caught surge from my trip. I just wish more pax would have the mentality of "even a dollar is better than nothing" as that's what I try to instill in them. They may think a buck is insulting or whatever, but if 30 pax a night do that, my evening is covered for gas and I can just bank that 200 or whatever I made.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


You kidding me? This kind of comment makes me want to vote REPUBLICAN forever even though I don't like them. I pay my taxes, a lot of it. No charity rides from me. Those poor losers can driver Uber too, while they get food stamp benefits. Get a grip.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

what a wide brush many use in this thread Let's stereotype ALL riders. sheesh.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


Note: I did not read all the posts in this thread.

I treat everyone with respect, I am very understanding, right up to the point they don't respect me or my car. If people are down on their luck they should not take it out on us drivers. If they are broke they should be seeking alternative transportation that is more affordable.

Rates are high in my area. I pick up a PAX often from his apartment in the low income housing and from his work, taking him to one or the other. It is just under a mile away and he is charged between $9 and $10 for the ride, at least he does tip $3 each time. So now he is paying $24 per day to get to and form work. I know what his work pays unskilled workers. @ $11.00 per hour. So he is working approximately 3 hours per day just to pay for his daily transportation to work. He works 4 - 7.5 hour days per week and just comes short of the 30+ hour requirement for benefits.

To me this is nuts, he could walk to work for 4 days and save enough money to buy a decent bike, then ride the bike to work every day. Look at the money he would be saving. I just want to so badly to explain economics to him but I keep my mouth shut and collect my money.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Transportador said:


> You kidding me? This kind of comment makes me want to vote REPUBLICAN forever even though I don't like them. I pay my taxes, a lot of it. No charity rides from me. Those poor losers can driver Uber too, while they get food stamp benefits. Get a grip.


You vote Republican?? How dare you?? You want to cut off welfare money from the needy. I know a young man, age 18. Father of four. Without welfare, medicaid, and Section 8, he could NOT make it. You want to deprive them. No, sir, you should pay MORE taxes so he, his kids, and his kids' mothers can survive. It is called giving.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> On a serious note, driving Uber has made me want to get involved with a local homeless youth charity if I can.
> 
> I keep my non-profit interests off the clock.


Good for you!! I hope you follow through on doing it @waldowainthrop


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Good for you!! I hope you follow through on doing it @waldowainthrop


https://theplacecos.org/


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> You vote Republican?? How dare you?? You want to cut off welfare money from the needy. I know a young man, age 18. Father of four. Without welfare, medicaid, and Section 8, he could NOT make it. You want to deprive them. No, sir, you should pay MORE taxes so he, his kids, and his kids' mothers can survive. It is called giving.


Hahaha I give plenty. I have my own family members who are on welfare, drugs, cancer treatment without insurance, etc. I'm too busy driving Uber to help my own. You go right ahead and save the world, Robin Hood.

And, as far as taxes go. I pay plenty of taxes to subsidize public transportation. That's why bus fares are cheap. Those losers can ride them all day long, I don't care. But when they get in my Uber, it's not public transportation no longer. I can't afford to subsidize more than what I pay in taxes.

We are all desperate for money, hence we drive Uber. You are living in your own flowery dream world, working on sainthood, or who knows what.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Didn’t event bother to read the post. Read the first sentence... I will say there are ton of drivers who are living cash out to cash out. Sure, I can be understanding about the pax situation, but it doesn’t mean I am gonna treat pax any different. They all equally get my respect and safe trip. Rich or poor I will cancel based on my own standards.


----------



## LAPenguin (Jan 14, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> You vote Republican?? How dare you?? You want to cut off welfare money from the needy. I know a young man, age 18. Father of four. Without welfare, medicaid, and Section 8, he could NOT make it. You want to deprive them. No, sir, you should pay MORE taxes so he, his kids, and his kids' mothers can survive. It is called giving.


Wasn't going to chime until I saw this. So as GOP voter, not a Trump supporter btw, I have learned to live within my means. You talk about this 18 yr old a Father of FOUR. That is on him. 1 kid I can understand and let me tell you, you have one you know then if you can take on more and this young "man" decided to say lets go all in and have 3 more and then EXPECT people that work their asses off to "help" him through life. Yeah no. I help people that help themselves and we all need help at some point in our lives. Using him as your example just proves why people can't excel as they lean too heavily on others.

If you are that concerned with him not making it then I suggest you put your money where your mouth is. Every day you do U/L you take your total haul of lets say 150, deduct 25 for gas and 30 for taxes. Give that young man of yours the 95. Do that week in and week out and report back here and tell me how you feel and how he is doing


----------



## Lyftuber100 (Nov 14, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Look, gang: People ride U/L because they are broke. They need us to take them to work at Wal-Mart or McD. The mall. Or their budget airline. Let's be understanding.
> 
> Maybe we don't make money on most of our trips. We get to deduct our expenses. But, we perform a greater good for society. And isn't that worth it?


Very true. I'm pretty certain if uber and lyft didnt exist, people that use uber and lyft into get to these jobs wouldn't work there and probably wouldn't work at all.

It's a positive to the economy that we bring by being drivers.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I just did the math and a typical year of short to medium distance Uber commuting is competitive with the full costs of owning a mid-priced car. Obviously truly low wage people can’t afford that, but it puts into perspective just how cheap the fares are at the moment. A cheap-to-run and paid off car is obviously more affordable than taking a couple of Ubers per day as a passenger, but a lot of people don’t have cheap-to-run cars. And yes, I included tips in my calculation.


----------

